# How much do you talk to your cat?



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I just realize that I have lengthy conversations with my cat. Maybe I need to get out more? Please tell me I am not alone out here! (About the conversations, not about the need to get out.) 

Here is an example of my possible decent into madness:

I stop Athena at the cat door between the living room and the lanai because she has a lizard in her mouth.

Me - You are not bringing that lizard into this house!
Athena - meow?
Me - Because the last thing we need is another lizard in here. And it isn't nice to the poor lizards either.
Athena - Meow
Me - I said no. There is already a lizard under the sofa that you brought in yesterday.
Athena - Meow!
Me - No, no lizard heads or tails either. I know it is in your nature to hunt, but I still said no.
Athena - Meow?
Me - Yes, you can come in, but you have to put the lizard down first.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

:grin: I talk to Gizmo all the time, He almost always responds to my voice with a very loud purr and sticks his face into mine.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I talk to my cats constantly - to the point where when I ask my husband a question and he doesn't answer, and I ask him why he didn't answer me, he'll say, "I thought you were talking to the cats". LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

From the time I get up to the time I leave for work.... then from the time I walk in the door until we all go to bed.

My favorite conversations are when they answer. Like if I walk past Book laying on the floor and say, " 'sup?" ..... he never gets up but looks up at me and answers back with a, "mreow."


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Heather72754 said:


> I talk to my cats constantly - to the point where when I ask my husband a question and he doesn't answer, and I ask him why he didn't answer me, he'll say, "I thought you were talking to the cats". LOL


 :smiles

I always say hello when I see them and they always meow to me when they come in a room and see me. The talking is limited to food and keeping the critters outside. Altho I have to admit very small lizards and bugs I seem to allow.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I talk baby talk to my cats. My wife thinks it's cute.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahaha OF COURSE!!! All the time. Gizmo will talk bac every time....but marshall is more quiet...unless I have catfood then he's real chatty. 

They :heart when I talk high pitched


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL Kneazles,
I talk to mine a much the same way. My DH thinks I have lost it completely but has a chuckle anyway.
The girls always respond with those purr-trill sounds they do when they talk to each other. Today, in fact, was the first time Belle ever used a meow to catch my attention!


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

I talk to Blacky all of the time... and funny enough, he seems to understand everything. He even knows when he does something I do not like and starts giving me that look (lowering his upper lids and his head and looking up for me)... he breaks my heart when he does this.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> I talk to my cats constantly - to the point where when I ask my husband a question and he doesn't answer, and I ask him why he didn't answer me, he'll say, "I thought you were talking to the cats". LOL


That!!!! Many times a day that happens here! Lol


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I talk to Mystery all the time... Shadow and Ashes sometimes when i happen to walk by them or they come near me, but Mystery allllll the time. I talk to him in baby talk, regular talk xD i'll ask him how he's doing, and tell him i love him. Sometimes my sister or mom will walk in during one of our conversations and give me a strange look >_> my cousin talks to Ashes too so he understands me! My friends always joke that if cats ever learned to speak human i'd be in sooo much trouble because i tell Mystery everything. If i have a problem it helps to talk it out even if he dont respond and just looks at me xD though sometimes he does cuddle with me so i think he understands. I was talking to him today when we was outside about how he better not eat the tall grass under the porch cuz it might not be safe, when my sisters friends came over... oopsy xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sigh....I probably have a lot more conversations with my cats and dogs, than my hubby, thanks to the crazy hours I work!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

All the time and our two are bilingual lol as hubby often speaks to them in Arabic and me in English. Always get answer and Frankly these conversations beat many I have during the day with humans!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I talk to them all the time! Even to Fanky and he is deaf!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I talked to Mocha all the time when she was alive....we carried on regular conversations. And, if she woke up from a nap or was feeling lonely, she'd thump up and start her own meowing conversation. 

If my husband thought I was nuts for talking to her before...he must think I am certifiable now....I still talk to her spirit. It helps me with missing her so much....


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Who _doesn't_ carry on conversations with their cats? I probably have the longest chats with Choco-cat because she is constantly talking to me when she's around. Luckily, we don't have to have conversations about not bringing mangled lizard carcasses into the house (my cats are indoor only), we do talk about the socks and various other objects she likes to swipe from other peoples' rooms and bring to me though.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I talk to mine constantly and my friends who don't have cats think I'm nuts.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep talk to mine constantly....
Most times otis answers.
Azi just looks at me like i am crazy, but he is starting to come out of his shell and talk a bit so that could change.


----------



## kitty_glitter (Feb 10, 2014)

My conversations with Boo-Boo are always one sided and usually go like this "Boo-Boo...? Boooo... where you at, boy? Hey! Hey! NO! Don't! Argh, get off my desk! Shoo!" 
He's obsessed with knocking things off my desk. 
I noticed early on that Boo-Boo is just nonvocal, he won't make a peep until I'm about to feed him. His meow is pretty wimpy, "eeeeeeee..."


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

All the time! One of my cats talks back but they other two who can't meow just stare at me and tilt their head. It's funny to watch. Like they're thinking, "what now lady?!"


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My girls don't talk (like, ever - a very rare meow from Celia if she's in the kitchen and wants food; a few yowls from Margaux when we moved in September, nothing since). So...not only do I talk to them, I supply their end of the conversation too.

"Whatcha doin there Margaux? Are you waiting for mommy?" 

"Yes, I am. I'm so cute. Why aren't you paying attention to me?" 

"Ooh all you wanted was some attention? Ok come here cute kitty."

"Yay, mommy's giving me some attention!"

Yep...

Good thing I live by myself.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I talk to my cats all of the time too.


----------



## OmegaCorns (Apr 19, 2014)

I think having a conversation with your cat is almost a requirement of living with them. Especially if you have a chatty cat. My oldest, Faith, and I have conversations on a regular basis. Usually about her dinner time or her wanting to go outside. Sometimes I think she just wants to complain. At the vets office I work at we used to have a clinic cat who was very chatty. Since I was the only one who would "talk" to her, she would follow me around the clinic "complaining" about what went on during the night while she was in her cage.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I talk mostly to my Orange Tabby, telling her how much I love her and how lucky she is to have rescued herself so she can be with me in my nice warm home with food and toys INSTEAD of being out on the street having babbies.

Then I grab and hug her and as she struggles to get out of my love grip I whisper sweetly, telling her that I'm a MUCH bigger cat and I can hold you and love you... but that although she has claws to pull away, I HAVE THUMBS!!! Then I laugh and let her go.

Really, I let her come to me and snuggle, but tonight I felt like holding her and talking about how fortunate and loved she is.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

More and more I have a running dialog with Coco"

*COCO! NO!!*
*BAD GIRL!!*
*DON'T DO THAT!!!*
*STOP THAT!!!!!!*
*COME OUT OF THERE!!!*

and occasionally:

What a good girl!
Good Coco!
Aww, sweet girl!!!

I KNOW you are not supposed to use their name when correcting, but I just can't help it sometimes - some days she is almost non stop trouble! Sometimes I think Coco thinks her name is *COCO, NO!! *


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, Sunny too - he is a devil. Yesterday my husband left his office supply closet open downstairs, which is unfinished inside and has shelves going all the way up to the top of the wall. We couldn't find Sunny and I was walking around the downstairs calling him, when all of a sudden his head popped out of the *ceiling* inside the closet, with all kinds of dust hanging off his whiskers! What a 'boy' he is. :smile:


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

[/QUOTE] So...not only do I talk to them, I supply their end of the conversation too.
"Whatcha doin there Margaux? Are you waiting for mommy?" 
"Yes, I am. I'm so cute. Why aren't you paying attention to me?" 
"Ooh all you wanted was some attention? Ok come here cute kitty."
"Yay, mommy's giving me some attention!"

Yep...
Good thing I live by myself. [/QUOTE]

I LOVE this!!! And I've done it too


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

With Blacky I just tell her how pretty she is and that she's my little girl, she basically only meows if she's stuck somewhere or if she's announcing her presents inside/upstairs. She also used to meow before coming upstairs just to make sure I was there (otherwise why would she bother ), but she hasn't done that in a while.

Jasper meows a lot more, so I can have a bit of a conversation with him. Usually me talking to Jasper though is a lot like Marcia talking to Coco... usually followed by "Coco get the cat" since Coco (our dog) likes to police the cats when they're being bad and herd them away from whatever they're doing. Sometimes that turns into a wrestling match between Coco and Jasper. It's hopeless.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I constantly talk to my cats when watching TV shows like Game of Thrones (that is, when they're awake).

"Did you see that coming, Newt? I certainly didn't!"
*"Meow?"*
"Who do you think poisoned Joffrey? I couldn't have been Sansa, she's too.... clueless. He can thank his dad for having inherited that trait"
*"Meow"*
"If she was involved, it would only have been as a pawn in a larger conspiracy"
*Chirp*
"Well, at least he's dead. Altough I would've preferred Arya cut him open with Needle as the manner of his death"
*Purrr*


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you all for the hilarious and adorable responses! I am probably still crazy but at least not about talking to the cats.

Heather - the response from your husband was priceless!
Tezster - I'm also glad I'm not the only one who talks with cats about TV show plots!


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

Apparently its going to be a lot as I have been talking to mine non-stop since I got them home this morning.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

newcatdaddy said:


> Apparently its going to be a lot as I have been talking to mine non-stop since I got them home this morning.


Lol, ah yes, the slippery slope that is the descent into cat-related madness... Wait. Since you brought them home? This morning? :-|

Ahem, well then, let me rephrase: the _sheer cliff face_ that is the descent into cat-related madness. :crazy ;-)


----------

